

Snapchat murders Facebook - totoroisalive
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKSr6h5-fCU&list=UUtinbF-Q-fVthA0qrFQTgXQ

======
poopsintub
It might be a bit biased. What do you expect when you call up 1 million
followers on Snapchat, then ask them if they like Facebook?

------
frantzmiccoli
Nice video. The ability to last longer for those social platforms is a clear
challenge.

Considering the system it builds to ensure retention, I would be curious to
see how Snapchat would react to circumvent a loss of traction and on a larger
scale of interest. Right now their platform would empty itself by design.

------
gokulk
can the bar go any lower? how can we even think a phone app only used by
adolescent people will take over social networking for all mankind. I do not
know a single person who uses this app and all the audience in this video are
teenage girls.

------
metaphorm
heres the thing about stuff that teenagers like: they only like it for like
1-2 years, and they don't really spend any money on anything either. building
a business that appeals to this demographic doesn't seem like a good plan to
me.

